# Where is global warming now - when we need it?



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Newspapers speak of record low temps in the lower mainland of -17C, with wind chill factor in some areas raising it to the equivalent of more than -20C !
As an aquarist, sure hope there's no long power outage - last few I can recall in our area were for no more than a couple of secs to a couple of hours.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

lol, it sure is chilly out there today, tho i just came back from edmonton last weekend and this is still 100x better, nice blue sky today too


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

yes lastnight was minus 35 here so dont complain


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2011)

my apartment is 58 degrees ... i am fricken freezing ... i call the owner and his exact words were "i don't control the weather" even when i told him heat is included in my rent !!! i can't stand this cold weather ... and what is up with the dimwads who coat sidewalks with salt with not a single flake has fallen !!!


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

they are liable if someone slips on black ice, by salting they show they take means to mitigate the risk and the blame falls on the person who cant stay on their feet (or fake a fall to sue)


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2011)

i have lived in the west end for over twenty years and i have never experienced black ice :O) i have experienced black ice in ontario ... but to coat a downtown vancouver sidewalk with a salt (which totally wrecks my dogs paws) in anticipation of snow is ridiculous ... i could probably count on one hand the times it has been frozen downtown in the last twenty years ... when snow hits the ground in the west end it melts and people don't spread salt when it rains, it is the same thing ...


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I left my window open last night by mistake, it froze that way, I had to grab 3 blankets, lol.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

big_bubba_B said:


> yes lastnight was minus 35 here so dont complain


I will complain as if i wanted cold i would move your way.. one moves to the lower mainland to get away from interior cold.. and there is not very many places in Canada that are warmer .. only warmer place is the united states


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

If one decides to do a bit of research and look up weather facts and stats for the lowermainland(Vancouver), you will see that there have been many days on hand throughout the years where there has been snow and cooler days/weeks.Keep in mind this is Canada, and the season of winter is here and not yet over.But as usual , folks from these parts are always complaining about the weather whether its good or bad , so a no win situtation for anyone.Be thankful for what you got , theres plenty of #@!$!#$ things going on "worldwise" these days and i say we got it pretty good.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

no kidding, im happy im not in Lybia atm


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

ya you coastal people got it pretty easy lol


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

yup...pretty sure it was -41 here the other night. I just remind myself its not the -55 i lived in for 3 weeks solid, whcih then warmed up to -40 for another 2 months. Just gotta dress for it. 

I snowboarded Hudson Bay mtn on wednesday and the wind was vicious at the top of the mountain, and I had fallen and forgotten to clip my helmet on.. it fell off and it felt like a thousand needles driving into my forehead when the wind whipped over my bare head. Kinda wanted to die... couldnt see (goggles connected to helmet..) good thing my boyfriend was there to see what happened and get my helmet back on my head.


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

well they said global warming can go either way ( good way to cover there tracks ) lol .


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Here is an interesting view on global warming.

YouTube - Conspiracy Theory with Jesse Ventura: "Global Warming" (FULL LENGTH)


----------

